# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Отчет департамента пуджари Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута мандира

## Aniruddha das

Отчет департамента пуджари Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута мандира



"Совершенство человеческой цивилизации заключается в развитии сознания Кришны, одним из элементов которого является поклонение Божеству". (Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила-1-4-93)



В течение всего года служение Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте подробно освещалось на следующих ресурсах:



http://www.dayalnitay.ru/

http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/



Ананда Говинда прабху подготовил слайд-шоу, которое рассказывает про основные события в жизни Божеств и Их преданных за 2010 год: http://video.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata/30/186.html. Конечно, в ролике на 8 минут невозможно отразить все многообразие служения преданных Их Светлостям, он дает общее представление об этой гирлянде любви, которую преданные предлагают Божествам.



Подводя итоги прошедшего года, можно выделить следующие основные моменты:



1. Наши Божества все также прекрасны и все также милостивы к Своим преданным. Несмотря на наше несовершенство, Они дарят нам Свой даршан и принимают наши скромные попытки служить Им. Весной этого года Их Светлости поменяли Свои глаза и стали серьезнее смотреть на преданных, ожидая более ответственного отношения к практике сознания Кришны.





2. Поклонение Их Светлостям



"Божество может быть не удовлетворено одной лишь преданностью пуджари, особенно если это касается публичного храмового поклонения; скорее преданные должны проявить свою преданность, энергично стараясь предложить хорошие подношения, как говорится в этом стихе. Шрила Прабхупада выделил пять главных предметов, которые можно предлагать Божеству, чтобы удовлетворить Его: первоклассные благовония, цветы, пищу, одежды и украшения. Простое или сложное, поклонение Божеству проводится в храме, следует уделять особое внимание тому, чтобы эти пять видов параферналий соответствовали очень высокому стандарту". (ШБ 11.27.16-17, комментарий из Панчаратра-прадипы)



В течение всего года преданные старались улучшать качество служения Их Светлостям. Большую помощь в этом оказал Е.М. Шиталанга Гауранга прабху. Во время его визита весной пуджари продолжили изучение Панчаратры, правил чтения мантр поклонения и других аспектов служения арча-форме Господа. По рекомендации Шиталанги Гауранги прабху в стандарт поклонения были внесены очень важные изменения, делающие пуджу более красивой и логичной. Помимо этого, матаджи Шьяма-Радхе обучала преданных правильному приготовлению угощений для Божеств.



Для удовольствия Божеств мы старались покупать лучшие продукты и цветы. Благодаря матаджи Вани-прии в этом году вошло в традицию особым образом украшать крышу шрингасаны богатыми букетами.





3. Проповедь славы Божеств



* Для распространения славы Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты в 2010 году был запущен новый сайт http://www.dayalnitay.ru/.



* Тиражом 1000 экземпляров напечатан богато иллюстрированный журнал "Брахмотсава", тиражом 1500 штук вышла брошюра "Храм Кришны".



* Для храмовой рассылки подготовлено около 50 статей и заметок о праздниках, жизни храма и традициях поклонения Божествам. Для блогов и сайта - более 300 статей. Постоянный обмен опытом происходил на http://forum.krishna.ru/, где наши пуджари постоянно отвечали на вопросы преданных.



* Особо следует отметить исследовательскую экспедицию в Индию Виджитатмы прабху и матаджи Веда-прии, материалы которой скоро будут доступны на отдельном сайте.



* Подготовлено несколько видеороликов и целая серия фоторепортажей (всего выложено более 3000 фотографий, в частности на http://www.dayalnitay.ru/index.php?o...lery&Itemid=66).





4. Служение общине преданных

* Преданные отдела поклонения активно участвовали во всех праздничных и проповеднических мероприятиях МОСК, проводя разные обряды поклонения Их Светлостям, рассказывая через вышеперечисленные ресурсы об истории и смысле вайшнавских праздников, собирая пожертвования на эти программы.



* В храме проведено более 100 индивидуальных обрядов для наших прихожан: детские самскары, свадьбы, инициации, поминки, молитвы за здоровье преданных и их близких. Каждая церемония стала ярким событием в жизни ее участников. Второй раз за нашу историю пуджари помогли провести церемонию принятия санньясы - для Нитай Чайтаньи Госвами Махараджа, и впервые помогли проститься с инициирующим гуру, учеником Шрилы Прабхупады, Шрилой Пурначандрой Госвами. Описание этих и других обрядов выложено на http://www.dayalnitay.ru/ в разделе "Обряды". По просьбам преданных обряды совершались также в других городах - Киеве и Курске.



* В помощь преданным общины и брахмачари храма Махабхаратой прабху проводились курсы по поклонению Божествам. Более 50 вайшнавов прошло индивидуальное обучение служению на алтаре, подготовке предметов поклонения в пуджарской, приготовлению на кухне Божеств, изготовлению гирлянд и букетов.



* Для блага прихожан в буфет храма регулярно поставляется маха-прасад Их Светлостей. В некоторых случаях была налажена доставка прасада в больницы и на дом к больным вайшнавам. В ближайшее время мы планируем расширить эту практику благодаря Фонду социальной поддержки преданных, заработавшему в 2010-м году. Большая часть приезжающих проповедников, учеников Шрилы Прабхупады, получала прасад с кухни Божеств, согласно диете и пожеланиям.



* Благодаря энтузиазму матаджи Вани-прии наш храм, Юрлово, БКЦ и многие Божества общины получают цветы по минимальным ценам или как пожертвование.



* Около 10 раз Божества выезжали в гости к Своим преданным.





6. Особую радость Божествам, насколько можно судить, доставило решение лидеров общины принять на себя стабильные обязательства в личном служении Божествам.



7. От преданных общины Божества получили много ценных подарков: прекрасный новый пандал, шрингасану в новый пандал, новое освещение в алтаре, новую современную духовку на кухню, специальную холодильную камеру для цветов, множество новых украшений. Большая часть предметов для поклонения Божествам привозится из Индии прихожанами как пожертвование.



Это только часть того океана милости, который проливают на нас Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута, позволяя служить Себе. В ближайшее время другие подразделения МОСК также планируют представить свои отчеты Божествам и преданным.



8. В 2011-м году мы планируем продолжить курс на улучшение качества служения Божествам и Их преданным.



Слава Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте, Шри Шри Радхе-Шьямасундаре, Господу Варахе, Господу Ананта Шеше и Шриле Прабхупаде!!!



Спасибо всем преданным за благословения и поддержку!

----------

